# [erledigt] X-Server nach Update nicht mehr startbar

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich habe ein "emerge -uD world" laufen lassen, dabei wurde mir auch der X-Server neu gebaut. Es gab zum Abschluß des Kompilierlaufs für den X-Server ein paar Konsolenmeldungen, ungefähr der Art: "prüfen Sie Ihre Treiberliste, wenn der X-Server nicht starten will, sind Sie selber schuld" - ich habs mir nicht merken können, und leider steht das auch nicht in emerge.log drin. Und natürlich passierts, daß der X-Server nicht mehr will. Obwohl ich "xorgconfig" habe laufen lassen.

Die komplette Fehlermeldung:

```
X.Org X Server 1.4.0

Release Date: 5 September 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.22-rc2 i686

Current Operating System: Linux pc2 2.6.22-rc2 #4 SMP Mon May 21 17:21:01 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 21 October 2007  12:29:10AM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 21 14:21:27 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (2)

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: undefined symbol: miPointerGetMotionEvents

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

Sorgen macht mir dieses "ABI". Ich habe keine Ahnung, was das ist, und wo da nun die Version nicht mit der Serverversion übereinstimmt. 

"nv" wäre korrekt, ich habe eine NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 drinstecken. Da gäbe es vermutlich noch irgendwelche Treiber - brauchte ich bisher nicht, aber ich kenne etliche Diskussionen, in denen die Lösung immer darauf hinauslief, NVidia-Treiber gesondert zu laden.

Aber wieso hat er dann ein "undefniertes Symbol" für mein Mäuschen?

"no screens found" ist vermutlich ein Folgefehler. Den hatte ich schonmal und sollte ihn wieder ausbügeln können.

Bleibt die Frage nach diesem ABI-Dingens und die Frage nach dem Maustreiber. Wie behebe ich das?Last edited by Christoph Schnauß on Mon Oct 22, 2007 7:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s.hase

Du musst alle Treiber die gegen den xorg-server gebunden werden neu compilieren. Was bei Dir meckert ist der Maus-Treiber, also einmal

```

emerge -1 x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

```

Welche noch musst Du selber rausbekommen, bei mir waren es x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev und x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard.

edit: Wenn Du den nv-Treiber nutzt dann natürlich auch x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> Du musst alle Treiber die gegen den xorg-server gebunden werden neu compilieren. 

 

Das ist schon klar, die wurden während des "emerge"-Laufs auch gleich neu gebaut.

Ich habe inzwischen die xorg.conf im Editor nachbearbeitet. Der X-Server will trotzdem nicht, aber die bisherigen Fehlermeldungen sind verschwunden. Vermutlich war es die Zeile

```
BusId "PCI:01:00:0"
```

die ich von Hand eingetragen habe.

Dafür gibts einen neuen Fehler:

```
Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 21 14:57:24 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "pcidata" (module does not exist, 0)

Fatal server error:

Unable to load required base modules, Exiting...

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

----------

## s.hase

Eventuell hilft das hier weiter:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-497966-highlight-bitmap+pcidata.html

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> Eventuell hilft das hier weiter:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-497966-highlight-bitmap+pcidata.html

 

Nein, nicht wirklich. Liefert ein paar Denkanstöße, bringt aber nix. Wenn ich den Modul-Pfad auf "/usr/lib/xorg/modules" setze, gibt es den ersten Fehler, setze ich ihn auf "/usr/lib/modules", fehlt eben "pcidata". Das verstehe ich sowieso nicht ganz, weil es in /usr/lib/modules keine Module gibt, in /usr/lib/xorg/modules finde ich immerhin libpcidata.so. Ich habe jetzt einen Link gelegt, damit scheint die Meckerei wegen fehlender Module erledigt - aber da findet er jetzt die Schriften alle miteinander nicht mehr.

Ich finde auch keine manpage, die irgendeinen brauchbaren Hinweis liefert.

----------

## Max Steel

sichere dir doch mal deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf irgendwo hin lösche sie und führe X -configure aus.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

eine Radikalmethode wäre auch, alle Pakete, die zu xorg-x11 gehören, zu deinstallieren, danach manuell die möglicherweise von früheren xorg-Installationen noch vorhandenen Dateien zu löschen und dann xorg von der Pieke auf neu zu kompilieren/installieren.

Wie gesagt, das ist ne Radikalmethode, die mir aber in anderen Fällen (nicht xorg) schon mehrmals geholfen hat.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## Josef.95

Hy

hast du schon mal ein:

```
revdep-rebuild
```

gemacht?

MfG  josef.95

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> sichere dir doch mal deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf irgendwo hin lösche sie und führe X -configure aus.

 Das hilft leider nicht. Es bleibt bei den angegebenen Fehlermeldungen.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> eine Radikalmethode wäre auch, alle Pakete, die zu xorg-x11 gehören, zu deinstallieren, danach manuell die möglicherweise von früheren xorg-Installationen noch vorhandenen Dateien zu löschen und dann xorg von der Pieke auf neu zu kompilieren/installieren.

 

Genau das habe ich ja mit meinem Systemneubau bereits gemacht

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> hast du schon mal ein:
> 
> ```
> revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 Selbstverständlich, ohne das geht einiges nicht mehr richtig, insbesondere, wenn der GCC auch neu gebaut wurde.

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *Polynomial-C wrote:*   eine Radikalmethode wäre auch, alle Pakete, die zu xorg-x11 gehören, zu deinstallieren, danach manuell die möglicherweise von früheren xorg-Installationen noch vorhandenen Dateien zu löschen und dann xorg von der Pieke auf neu zu kompilieren/installieren. 
> 
> Genau das habe ich ja mit meinem Systemneubau bereits gemacht

 

Meinst du damit ein emerge -e world? Falls ja, dann hast du nicht verstanden, was ich meinte. Du sollst ja die xorg-Pakete nicht nur neu bauen, sondern erstmal sicherstellen, daß keine Überbleibsel von früheren xorg-Installationen in deinem System sind. Daher erstmal das Deinstallieren aller xorg-Pakete und dann die Suche und das manuelle Entfernen aller xorg-Überbleibsel im System.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> [Meinst du damit ein emerge -e world? Falls ja, dann hast du nicht verstanden, was ich meinte. Du sollst ja die xorg-Pakete nicht nur neu bauen, sondern erstmal sicherstellen, daß keine Überbleibsel von früheren xorg-Installationen in deinem System sind. Daher erstmal das Deinstallieren aller xorg-Pakete und dann die Suche und das manuelle Entfernen aller xorg-Überbleibsel im System.

 

Dann habe ich dich tatsächlich nicht ganz richtig verstanden.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Du sollst ja die xorg-Pakete nicht nur neu bauen...

 

Das war letzten Endes der richtige Hinweis. Ich hatte ja ganz am Anfang schon geschrieben, daß ich irgendwelche Ausgaben noch am Bildschirm gesehen hatte, ehe nach dem X-Server das nächste Paket neu gebaut wurde. Ich habe nun den X-Server nochmal neu gebaut, und da bekam ich dann diese Ausgabe erneut zu sehen - und diesmal so, daß ich sie auf einer Konsole stehenlassen und auf einer zweiten Konsole die ganze Liste abarbeiten konnte.

Problem hat sich also erledigt.

----------

